# I Was An Abused Troll



## Durango (Nov 13, 2008)

The latest best seller is now going to become a movie called I Was An Abused Troll. Get your copy of the book before Christmas.


----------



## Gabriel Gray (Nov 13, 2008)

You'll feel right at home here, we have plenty of trolls on this forum.


----------



## flashgordon (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like you already know your way around forums. Welcome.


----------



## Sam (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Durango.


----------



## Triquediqual (Nov 13, 2008)

Hola! Bienvenidos!


----------



## Nickie (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Durango (Nov 14, 2008)

*Religion Is Manmade Jesus Is Very Real*



Triquediqual said:


> Hola! Bienvenidos!


 
For many that assume their is no God or doubt he exists. But it is not religious people need. It is a relationship with the living saviour Jesus Christ. Many cannot understand this unless they are truly born again and filled with the Holy Ghost and anointed.

For someone to tell me there is no God and Jesus never existed because not only does he speak to me he has got my out of foreign countries when I should have ended up in jail for years. He has got me through backruptcy. Has provided money for me when I had no human means to turn to.

When someone says there is no God then why did Jesus fulfilled over 200 prophecies. Why is the economical collapse in earth right now mentioned in the new testament? Why are miracles taking place where the dead are raised, limbs grow on amputated body parts?


Think about that my friend


----------



## C.Gholy (Nov 14, 2008)

welcome aboard


----------



## wacker (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


wacker


----------



## Industrial (Nov 17, 2008)

hahahaha, this is why I read the intro thread.

You are very um eccentric. But welcome to the forums.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 17, 2008)

Um... interesting introduction.  But welcome anyways.  Glad to have you.


----------



## Shinn (Nov 18, 2008)

Uh....hi there


----------

